# Hook strap vs. NATO



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

What are the alternatives to a NATO for a secure strap? A hook strap (e.g. Nick Mankey)?

I dislike how NATOs add height  to the watch. And I’m looking for a strap that will be secure (i.e. mitigates spring bar failure) for watersports? 🌊


----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)

NATO single-pass. Cut off the useless extra flap of material. The same functionality with no added height.

Until you purchase one, you can convert your existing ones to a single-pass with a pair of scissors and a lighter.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

The single pass of this EO is much less noticeable than a Zulu or NATO.


----------



## Lumefreak (May 15, 2020)

I have several Nick Mankey hook straps on various watches and they are extremely comfy. They don't add height to the watch as the caseback sits directly on your wrist. I highly recommend them although the wait time right now is a few months but worth the wait imo


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

The only way to get that extra security is to at least have a single pass. 

Modified nato’s work great. Or you can be fancy with a Chevron, Perlon or MN style strap. The MN is stretchy which can be comfy really depending on the watch. 

The thinnest option (which would add the least amount of height) would be a Perlon strap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JodyDavis (Nov 19, 2019)

The Nick Mankey straps are nice but they won’t protect against spring bar failure. Most standard MN straps will, as will single pass natos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ancreanchor (Aug 4, 2012)

Barnaby'sDad said:


> NATO single-pass. Cut off the useless extra flap of material. The same functionality with no added height.
> 
> Until you purchase one, you can convert your existing ones to a single-pass with a pair of scissors and a lighter.


Cut and burn, because it's just frayed nylon otherwise.

I did it a long time ago, the ends melt pretty easily but it is hard to get close to something that looks like it's out of a factory. Maybe with different tools...


----------



## mousekar75 (Dec 7, 2015)

Batboy said:


> What are the alternatives to a NATO for a secure strap? A hook strap (e.g. Nick Mankey)?
> 
> I dislike how NATOs add height  to the watch. And I’m looking for a strap that will be secure (i.e. mitigates spring bar failure) for watersports? 🌊


Any strap that passes through both lugs will protect against spring bar failure. If the back of the watch sits directly on your wrist, than it won't. I can highly recommend the Nick Mankey, but like someone said before, it won't protect against a failure cause the back of the watch sits directly on your wrist. Erika's Originals are expensive but very high quality. I also enjoy ADPT straps, but I may be in the minority there. They also make a single pass that wears nice when it breaks in.

Good Luck!


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Check out Haveston.


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

Many thanks, everyone 

Regarding single-pass straps, has anyone tried or seen The Watch Steward straps?


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Like a nato, a single pass will still have one spring bar if the other fails. Alternatively, fixed or screw-in bars mitigate that risk, eg the version of the tudor pelagos with fixed bars or the aftermarket lugs i added to a citizen ’ecozilla’ with screw-in bars.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I agree with the single pass suggestion. Easy to secure and comfortable.


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

For the ultimate in comfort as well as security you might want to try a NASA style strap. This is from lunareplicas.com


----------



## mousekar75 (Dec 7, 2015)

Batboy said:


> Many thanks, everyone
> 
> Regarding single-pass straps, has anyone tried or seen The Watch Steward straps?


I've purchased a few watch steward straps in the past, but not recently. I can say they were well made, but again because of the design of the strap, you're reaching your hand through and the back of the watch will sit directly on your wrist. If your concern is of a spring bar failure, than with this strap, if that happens the watch will just fall off. If you're just looking for an elastic type strap, he's just as good as anyone else. Personally, I was less of a fan of all the material that wrapped around my wrist and the hook I always felt was too small. But the quality was nice, just ultimately not for me.

In order to protect against a spring bar failure, the strap must directly pass through both spring bars, so if one fails, it's still hanging on the other. That means the strap will be between your wrist and the watch. If it's not, than the strap is passing through one spring bar, around your wrist, and than the other spring bar. Meaning when there is a failure, the watch will just fall off.

A nato puts TWO pieces of strap between your wrist and the watch (unless you modify it by cutting the extra strap as stated above) and a single pass puts ONE piece of strap between your wrist and the watch. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## chas58 (Aug 29, 2018)

Batboy said:


> What are the alternatives to a NATO for a secure strap? A hook strap (e.g. Nick Mankey)?
> 
> I dislike how NATOs add height  to the watch. And I’m looking for a strap that will be secure (i.e. mitigates spring bar failure) for watersports? 🌊


For watersports, I usually switch to a rubber strap.

But for you - *a Perlon strap is idea*l. Strong, quick drying, easily adjustable, infinitely variable strap holes, security without any (noticeable) increase in height. They are a simple design and inexpensive. Perfect summer strap - although I tend to upgrade the hardware as I don't like those thin buckles.

Here is an "expensive" Perlon from Eulit.








BALTIC Perlon


The braid pattern of the new PERLON-watch strap "BALTIC" is fine and filigree and is…




www.eulit.com


----------



## JodyDavis (Nov 19, 2019)

Batboy said:


> Regarding single-pass straps, has anyone tried or seen The Watch Steward straps?


Watch Steward straps are great. Well made and much cheaper than Erika’s. I actually prefer them to Nick Mankey, as they are simpler to put on and there is no long wait to get the straps. 

Again, however, if you are concerned about spring bar failure, make sure you get the “single pass” version, as the other versions do not protect against spring bar failure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bob_sacamano (Mar 3, 2019)

+1 for Nick Mankey straps. Extremely comfortable and low profile.


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

Nick Mankey straps are very nice, and I have 5 of them as a summer option for some of my watches.

That being said, it will not protect you from spring bar failure as has been mentioned by other posters.

There is also a way to use a standard NATO strap in a single-pass way. It also has the benefit of having the buckle portion and extra length hidden below the wrist, directly opposite the watch face. It still retains the spring bar failure advantage. This is the only way I use NATO straps now.

See instructions below:


----------



## longtimelurker (Oct 16, 2020)

Batboy said:


> Many thanks, everyone
> 
> Regarding single-pass straps, has anyone tried or seen The Watch Steward straps?


Yes, they work as-advertised. I like the slightly stiffer elastic. It gives a little structure to the band so you don't have to wear it tight for it to be secure. Ultimately, I don't like pass-through straps, but it was as comfortable as any when I wore it. The hook format is definitely the most secure.


----------



## jmgorman (Mar 23, 2021)

Can someone explain the physics of how having a single strap looped over both spring bars diminishes the risk of springbar failure? Is it just the idea that any given stress will be at least partially distributed between both?


----------



## jmgorman (Mar 23, 2021)

jmgorman said:


> Can someone explain the physics of how having a single strap looped over both spring bars diminishes the risk of springbar failure? Is it just the idea that any given stress will be at least partially distributed between both?


Ok, never mind, Gebbeth with the answer. Thanks Mate!


----------



## Trhatf (Feb 5, 2017)

I just bought some single pass nato’s with buckles that allow you to adjust the length of the strap so you can get the length you want with no long tail, therefore no “cutting and burning” or folding over the excess required. Something that I’ve been looking for for years! They seem to be good quality and are rather cheap.


----------



## chas58 (Aug 29, 2018)

I love those. Everyone seems to be selling them these days. I've bought from multiple places, but honestly, I can just buy from the MFG in China direct and save about 50%/ 



Tom Hatfield said:


> I just bought some single pass nato’s with adjustable buckles that allow you to get the length you want with no long tail, therefore no “cutting and burning” or folding over the excess required. Something that I’ve been looking for for years!
> 
> View attachment 16395477
> 
> View attachment 16395478


----------



## Trhatf (Feb 5, 2017)

chas58 said:


> I love those. Everyone seems to be selling them these days. I've bought from multiple places, but honestly, I can just buy from the MFG in China direct and save about 50%/


Honestly, I think I only paid about $5 for the ones I bought.


----------



## chas58 (Aug 29, 2018)

Good, because I've seen them for $25, and that is crazy (in spite of the good reviews).


----------



## marcusm1 (Mar 15, 2020)

Personally, my go to straps are Erika's Originals and Crown & Buckle Chevron single pass NATOs. Both are quite expensive for what they are but are really high quality. Neither add too much height.


----------



## Springdale_1 (Nov 23, 2021)

I don't think there is a way to mitigate the risk of spring bar failure and not have at least one layer of nylon under the watch, right? 
Otherwise, I've heard good things about those eulit perlon straps - love that they are infinitely adjustable with no set strap holes.


----------



## Scott_DC (Apr 26, 2020)

+1 for perlon. They are strong, thin, light, waterproof, good looking, and secure.


----------

